# 1998 Nissan Maxima ECM



## lax20 (Feb 19, 2009)

Check engine light is on and I am Unable to extract the code with my scanner. I get an error indicating the scanner is not communicating with the ECM. Scanner does work, because I tried on my other vehicles and it will link up with the ECM and read the module. Please advise as to why I can't communicate with the module. Is the ECM bad? No other symptoms other than the check engine light.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Take your car to an Autozone or other auto parts store and see if they can link up to your error codes. (Autozone I know does this for free)


----------

